

A middleware proposal for App.net - railsjedi
https://github.com/railsjedi/api-spec/blob/master/middleware.md

======
railsjedi
To clarify, I'm not affiliated with App.net in any way (aside from being a
backer). Just an idea I had that I thought would be cool, and make App.net
really useful to me as a user and developer.

------
zdw
One question: What happens when a piece of middleware fails respond, becomes
overloaded, goes out of business, etc?

~~~
railsjedi
I think the App.net client should just show a little warning saying
"{{middleware_name}} no longer responds. [Disable] [Retry]"

~~~
1234the
I think it's possible that the above comment about the middleware had to do
with the fact that afaik, most middleware implementations are chained so if
one fails then the next is never called.

------
agibsonccc
Out of curiousness..what support will App.net have for analytics/data?
Obviously this is a more user driven platform so I'm curious what data will be
supported or what the intent for this API would be besides publishing.

